
The snoopers charter (UK) - robk
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/nov/10/frankie-boyle-theresa-may-internet-surveillance?CMP=share_btn_fb
======
DyslexicAtheist
that is some fine tongue in cheek journalism. I almost spit out my coffee

